#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Request for NFPA 221Standard for High Challenge Fire Walls, Fire Walls etc

## rigpig

Dear members



Can anyone oblige me on this? 
NFPA 221 Standard for High Challenge Fire Walls, Fire Walls,
and Fire Barrier Walls, 2009 edition.


Thanks in advance
SteveSee More: Request for NFPA 221Standard for High Challenge Fire Walls, Fire Walls etc

----------


## rigpig

I am still hoping for a copy if anybody is reading.

----------


## Nabilia

Just follow this link and register to view what you need. Until someone can provide it for you.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

NFPA 221 - High Challenge Fire Walls, Fire Walls, and Fire Barrier Walls 2009.pdf 0.817 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rigpig

Dear Achmad

Thank you very much

Salaam.

----------


## f81aa

Achmad Nur Eddin, thanks a lot

----------


## Burung Terbang

tanks a lot bro

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Achmad
Kindly share the link as the below link is dead.

Thanks in Advance.





> NFPA 221 - High Challenge Fire Walls* Fire Walls* and Fire Barrier Walls 2009.pdf 0.817 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...

----------

